# Shasta Cascade FT



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Good luck to all the dogs and trainers!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Open is an indented triple in a large open field with moderate pasture grass. Gun 1 is on the left, is a pop and throw and is way out there (thrown left to right). Gun two is the short middle, is a pop and throw and thrown to the right. Gun three is on the far right and is a live flier thrown in (right to left). Guns one and two retire. From the gunners station it looked like it might be an incredibly tight test... but looking from the line it was tight but not incredibly so.

I was shooting at the gun station, saw the first half of the field and could not tell you which black dog did what. Two goldens in the field, one picked up and the other appeared to be handled.

I saw one or two dogs that did very well and lots of others with bobbles here and there.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Latest from the field :
Open - 30 back to the LB and they will finish tonight.
5 or 6 scratches: 19,21,27,40,59 & ??

Water blind and marks tomorrow.

Qual is running 4th series tonight.
More later


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Q- 
Sorry don't have much info - 14 to 4th - 7 finished - First Henninger, not sure which dog - 2nd 16, Bell - Kempf - 3rd ? - 4th 10 Meg Beck :razz: - that all I have -


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Filling in the gaps for Fred:

Q places:
1st #3 Hoot N Hooler Chad Costa (o) Costa/Henninger (h)
2nd # 16 Dyna Super Glide Missy Bell (o) Steve Kompf (h) 
3rd # 13 Stullers Creek Hot Obsidian (o/h)Cclarene Slinkard
4th #10 Topbrass Lightnin' Stikes Gold (o/h) Meg Beck 
RJ #15 Mt Lassen's Trooper (o/h) Dick Ellis
JAMS # 6 Lassen Buckaroo (o/h) Dick Ellis
# 9 Ramblin Ritzy's Bye Bye Birdie (o/h) Ben Mattox
Congrats to all!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations John, Amy and Hoot!
Hoot and Holler QAA with the big blue in the q!!!!


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

ok Kim its killin me how did they do so far Pilot and Fly that is


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Meg and Piper for the 4th in the Q!

--Susan


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

What a dog HOOT!!!!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

oaklandbay said:


> ok Kim its killin me how did they do so far Pilot and Fly that is


Pilot and Fly are home getting ready for the National. Pow handled in the open and now we will give the Amateur a shot tomorrow. He needs a win to qualify but I would settle for a finish right now.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Missy Bell and Dyna for their 2nd in the Q.


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Well good luck Pow hope ya pull it off to join the other two for the big dance


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Meg Beck and Piper on the Qual placement!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to Missy Bell & Steve Kompf for Dyna's second 2nd place, two trials in a row!

And especially to Meg Beck for Piper's 4th place.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I spoke with Meg very briefly and she clearly was very happy with Pipers Q placement. Apparently it was a rough fourth series. Congrats again.

The Amateur looks nasty. Gun 1 throws to the right, Gun 2 is off to the right (tight) and throws to the left . Live flier is off to the left of the converging marks. Guns one and two retire.

I didnt see Don run Keeper but spoke with him afterwards. I cannot recall what he said about Keepers run as we were talking about a breeding.

Tammy Z's little black dog needed a handle and she was a little blue.

I am headed out in a little while to gun for the Open.
Thats all I know.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to 4th
15 dogs
5,8,13,14,15,18,28,29,42,44,46,52,53,55,58

Amateur callbacks to 2nd
26 dogs
1,2,5,8,12,20,21,22,25,28,29,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,40,41,43,45,46,47,48,49

Thunder in the distance.........


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

nice job hoot!!! stepping up to the plate in style!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series
All 26 dogs back to water blind in morning
Derby to start at 8 a.m. Sunday


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations NEW FC Waydago Call of the Wild !!!!!!!!

Open 1st !!!!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job John and Amie, Congrats Scott!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's some brief Open updates that I received on my way home!

2nd - Billy with Lily
3d - Billy with Pike
4th - Pat Nichols with Trapper
RJ - Billy with Brook
I don't know how many jam's were given. 

That's all I have!!

Good Luck to all in the Am and Derby tomorrow. I scratched Lacy in the Derby (she came into season) so I came home tonight!

Tammy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series 
14 dogs
5,12,21,22,25,29,34,36,37,38,43,45,46,48

Derby callbacks to 2nd series
16 dogs but don't have numbers


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Derby carried all dogs from second to third series. They set up the third and I heard later it was either scrapped or changed.

Amateur fourth ate some dogs but I did not stay until the end.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> Congratulations NEW FC Waydago Call of the Wild !!!!!!!!
> 
> Open 1st !!!!!


Thats awesome!!! Congrats Scott!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur Results...Here's what we heard!!

1st Missy Bell with Blue - Qualifies for Nat'l Amateur
2nd Linda Erwin with Oatie
3rd Andy Kahn with Cutter
4th Kim Johnson with POW
RJ Steve Cote with Dusty
Jam's Peter Goodale with Zeus, Judy Pond with Take'em and there were 2 others but the cell connection was not good!!!


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

WTG Pow and Kim, Got yourself quite the pack of dogs Kim and Wayne.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

dang kim!!! how many points between the 3 so far this year???


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

I think between the three they have 12 points this year
and thats just in like 5 trials


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

4 trials 17.5 points. The dogs really are doing their best


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Holy cow Kim that is amazing Apparently I need to go back to grade school and learn how to count. WTG team Johnston keep it going.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to Missy Bell for her Am first place.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BROTHER-SISTER ACT...

Congratulations to Steve Kompf and Missy Bell for the Amateur win with CARBON'S BLUE PURSUIT, handled by Missy. 

Last weekend Blue's litter sister WHISP OF CARBON (Smoke) won the Amateur at the Sierra Nevada (Fallon) trial. Owner-handler Vern Cooney. 

Helen Graves


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW Great job to all and keep that run going Kim.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

No info on EE. What happened in the Derby?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Disregard the above post... EE is now up with all results.
Randy


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you everyone for sharing the excitement with me.....and Mr. Blue. It is my first AA blue and of course my first National. The ride home from Klamath Falls was the shortest ever. I had smiles all the way. Steve got home from Billings and help me get grounded. We entered, made camping reservations, training plans & ordered birds. 4 years ago on my birthday in Billings I got my first blue with Blue in the derby. (We were on the way to the National with Gemni.) I had tears of joy then as I did last Sunday. He has definately been a fun ride. Just gotta remember to cinch the saddle tight & hold on!!!!


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations Missy! Hard work does pay off...you deserve it!


----------

